# In dedication to September 11...



## vw_bug_owner (Oct 13, 2001)

With all the people out there doing a million important things for sep 11 anniversary (its sick that its celebrated..) I was thinking about starting an anti-terrorist charity.
See people pay me via paypal, donations. Then I will drive around Sacramento, before work, and look for terrorists. You can never be to careful. 
Thoughts?


----------



## davedarr (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (vw_bug_owner)*

How's it going all.....? Just wanted to put in my .02 cents. I'm Deployed out side the US at a disclosed location right now. I think America needs to move on about the 911 issue. Yes it is too bad, but life goes on. Iv'e been living it (being deployed for the last year now, off and on..more on than off). People are stuck on the past...instead of learning from it and moving on. On sept. 11 2001 it may have rained, but today 11 sept. 02 the sun is out and shining brightly.

















[Modified by davedarr, 9:58 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (vw_bug_owner)*

Secret agent man...secret agent man.








Why don't you do something useful like joining the natl. guard, donate blood or donate time to goodwill/Red Cross/etc. Your time would be put to much better use that way.


----------



## ToughGuy (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (davedarr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How's it going all.....? Just wanted to put in my .02 cents. I'm Deployed out side the US at a disclosed location right now. I think America needs to move on about the 911 issue. Yes it is too bad, but life goes on. Iv'e been living it (being deployed for the last year now, off and on..more on than off). People are stuck on the past...instead of learning from it and moving on. On sept. 11 2001 it may have rained, but today 11 sept. 02 the sun is out and shining brightly.
















[Modified by davedarr, 9:58 AM 9-11-2002][HR][/HR]​i think that we have moved on, we are just remembering everyone on this day. kinda like veterans day/memorial day etc etc.....
anyway i hope your doing good dave


----------



## vw_bug_owner (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (vw_bug_owner)*

No, I was just messing with you guys, see my stuck-up work is doing some lame thing today, so it just showed the stupidity of them allowing me to wear "shorts" to celebrate september 11th.. so I decided to be stupid and celebrate too.


----------



## vw_bug_owner (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (danny_16v)*

re-read it, i mentioned my dub.
get a life people, seriously, you are programmed by society to get offended, but in reality it's time to laugh and move on, tomorrow is september 12th, the only difference is the date.


----------



## jettaboy2001 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (davedarr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How's it going all.....? Just wanted to put in my .02 cents. I'm Deployed out side the US at a disclosed location right now. I think America needs to move on about the 911 issue. Yes it is too bad, but life goes on. Iv'e been living it (being deployed for the last year now, off and on..more on than off). People are stuck on the past...instead of learning from it and moving on. On sept. 11 2001 it may have rained, but today 11 sept. 02 the sun is out and shining brightly.







[URL]http://community.webshots.com/storage/1/v2/6/68/44/49166844jcIvyB_ph.jpg[/img[/URL]] 
[Modified by davedarr, 9:58 AM 9-11-2002][HR][/HR][/INDENT]Ya life goes on .but you can forget .its not easy if you lost one of your best friend and your dad.



[Modified by jettaboy2001, 1:13 PM 9-11-2002]​


----------



## vw_bug_owner (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (jettaboy2001)*

Those people have purpose and the right to be angry and sad.
The rest of the people who just want something to be offended about, or cry about being attacked in new york when they live in texas.. and its a year ago.. those people have no say.


[Modified by vw_bug_owner, 6:15 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## corduroy79 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (davedarr)*

relax people, everyone has a different opinion, and everyone has been affected by it to various extents. let people joke about it, let people cry about it. theres no point in arguing about it. everyone is in agreement that terrorist are bad, and everyone is in agreement that what happened last year sucks. but you all need to relax a little.


----------



## VR6 VeNtO OnE 39 (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (corduroy79)*

I live 10 minutes outside Manhattan and I know a lot of people that died on 9/11. think it should be celebrated. It might be easy for you guys to not think much of it because it did not directly affect you in person. But when you are driving through your town and seeing 20 funerals going on at the same time all from WTC then you will understand why we have a memorial for this day.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (vw_bug_owner)*

i dont know anyone who have lost people in the WTC
and its still hard driving around seeing the the american flags at half staff
i will never forget.....
I remember graphically being in a local tuning shop and the TV was on in their Scirocco stereo car and i can remember ABC news and remember seeing the second plane hit the second tower....such a tragedy this has been......
it has strengthened us all in some way.......Bush did a good thing by making 9-11 patriots day but i dont think it should be "celebrated" it should be REMEMBERED
at my school this morning we had a memorial service from 9-11am to remember 9-11 (kinda cool how they did the times) anyway we invited all the police officers. law enforcement, and fire fighers from the township. It was very cool to see many firefighters in our service....










[Modified by 2dot0, 1:42 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## corduroy79 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: In dedication to September 11... (VR6 VeNtO OnE 39)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I live 10 minutes outside Manhattan and I know a lot of people that died on 9/11. think it should be celebrated. It might be easy for you guys to not think much of it because it did not directly affect you in person. But when you are driving through your town and seeing 20 funerals going on at the same time all from WTC then you will understand why we have a memorial for this day.







[HR][/HR]​the point is, it is hard for a lot of people to relate. Someone i knew died a couple weeks ago, but I dont go look for your sympathy. You didnt know him, and i dont expect you to care. I agree there should be a memorial, but dont get so pissed when not everyone is as emotional about as you. You shouldnt expect them to be.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

A reminder to all... This forum is for a remembrance of what happened last year, the loved ones lost, and encouragement to continue on stronger than before.
It is *not* and not about revenge, going to war, making jokes, or telling people you are fed up with it. 
While we can all agree to some degree about the sickening commercialism, fair-weather-patriotism, and need for a solution to the problem. We understand and feel some of the disgust. But today, here, now, in this forum... its not the place to vent about it.
If that's all you have to add, please refrain from posting here. 
Thanks.


----------

